# Is Mystery Powder worth the money for WOC? Your thoughts?



## amber_j (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello guys and gals!

I'd really appreciate your thoughts and advice on mystery powders.

I did a quick search of old posts in this forum and saw that many of you had good things to say about the dark MP from the Stylistics collection back when it was released.

I was wondering if you still rate it highly? Is this a product you've continued to use or has something else taken its place? If you still use it, what in particular do you like about it?

Sorry for all the questions. I just wanted to make sure this is an informed purchase and not just something I get for the cool compact. Although let's be honest, I'll probably do that with HK anyway...lol

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

Good question amber! I'm NC45 and was wondering about this too... the Monogram one interested me but I'm wondering if WOC like it. Ladies?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

I like it.  I'm NW45 but the shade borderline for me.  I can only wear it in the cooler months.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

I cant say that I'm a WOC but I ordered this from the Monogram collection and quite honestly I don't understand all the fuss? Its just a plain ol powder and while the case is cute I cant say that its worth the $50...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

I personally don't think it's worth it for any shade...But that is just IMO...so don't start throwing stuff at me....


----------



## glitterkitten (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

Not a fan.  Can look "ashy" on darker skin tones as well.  The compacts are always pretty though.  If only it had the Mineralize Powder in it.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I personally don't think it's worth it for any shade...But that is just IMO...so don't start throwing stuff at me...._

 
No no I agree with you, no throwing things here. I don't get it. I feel for it with smooth harmony beauty powder but not again! lol


----------



## amber_j (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

Thanks so much for your honest responses. I really appreciate the advice. Think I'll give these a miss and stick with my MSFN. At least that's one thing I can cross off my Hello Kitty wishlist... lol


----------



## couturesista (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

I too would like to thank you ladies for your responses. I wnated to also know what the "Mystery" was with Mystery Powder. "Mystery" solved!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

Its a "smoother more luxe powder" type powder I have some from stylistics Do i think its worth the money? NO To me its just plain ole powder love the compact though! Not diggin monograms. The only reason I got it was because I got it dirt cheap from a sale yey! I would not pay 50 bucks though nothing really stands out to me about the powder!


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

my hubby bought me the dark secret shade which is the darkest and im around a nw45 and i think it was just slightly a shade dark for me. i mean im between a nw45 and a nw40 but i dont think it was worth it. Thank God it didnt come out my pocket but i will keep. it comes with a refill so i guess 50 bucks isnt that bad in MAC world.


----------



## joshari (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

Mystery powder is so not worth it for a WOC.  It makes any skin tone look ash-fantastic.  This is even worse in the winter.  I let my MA try it on me the other day and it was so bad, he started my makeup over again.

If you were getting it for free or dirt cheap then you could get it just for the sake of getting it, but you are much better off with a MSF.


----------



## michmom2 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Is a Mystery Powder worth the money for a NC50?*

I bought the Stylistics mystery powder from the cco last week for $31.00 and I like it.  It's really just a blot powder...definitely takes away the shine from my oily face.  I didn't want to spend the $50 for monogam, but $31 for stylistics is a good deal to me.  I'm an NC45.  I think it leaves a nice finish to your skin ...not ashy at all.


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Nov 26, 2010)

Has anyone seen the mystery powder in the new marcel collection that came out today? I bought the darker shade on a whim -- but am thinking of taking it back. I'm an NC40 and am wondering if it will make me look ashy...


----------

